# Integrierter Tank für Tohatsu M5B



## chef (8. April 2017)

Suche einen (gebrauchten) integrierten Plastiktank für einen Tohatsu M5B oder von einem baugleichen Modell.
Neu kosten die Dinger knapp 100 Taler...Tzzz
Hat jemand sowas rumliegen? Oder nen Tip?

http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/j8MAAOSwMmBVrk5w/s-l500.jpg


----------



## Chef XXX (14. April 2017)

Moin Chef,

hast du schon mal beim Mercury Händler angefragt?
Die Motoren sind ja wie du bestimmt weißt baugleich (Mariner auch).
Die Ersatzteilpreise von Mercury sind um einiges günstiger.

Gruß Eric


----------



## chef (22. April 2017)

*AW: Integrierter Tank für Tohatsu M5B*

Der Tip mit Mercury war gut. Hab mir nen gebrauchten Mercury Tank in Frankreich für 50 Euro bestellt!
THX


----------

